# New shop from a double-wide?



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Has anybody ever tried to convert an older mobile home into a workshop? this was actually my wife's idea. We passed a mobile-home repo lot one day and she wondered aloud if an old one might make a good shop building?

I've seen several for sale (reasonably cheap) and I've been trying to find out if maybe finding a double-wide that was a 2-bedroom model so it wouldn't be quite so long. Like perhaps something about 24' or 28' wide and like 40' or 45' long. The property here is dead-flat so I'm thinking of taking the wheels/axels and tongue off and having it dropped straight on the ground, then gutting the inside so it'd be pretty much of an open floor plan. The electrical wiring will already be inside the walls, and if I wanna keep a sink for cleaning up the plumbing is there too.

I could put a 7' garage door in one wall for the lawn mower and motorcycle to fit in and if the siding is really crappy I could just sheet it in plywood (painted) or maybe corrugated tin so it'd look more like a shop and less like an old mobile home in the back yard.

I've seen a couple on Craigslist for as low as 3 or 4 grand, and I'm figuring maybe 2 grand to have it moved here if I can find one close enough to us.

So waddya think? Anybody ever done this? Or is this a really dumb idea that would only serve to cripple me financially?


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

Think Dust Collection system routing, 220vac, overhead clearence for tall machinery, Storage and lumber racks etc. Ya could probably make it work but would you be pleased for long? What are the property covenents in your county as far as additional structures? I'm not being negative just the devil's advocate so thing are thoroughly throught out.. Keep the thred going, I'll follow.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

My brothers upholstery shop is a double wide he gutted and rebuilt.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

A shipping container might be cheaper but wouldnt be prewired. A mobile home would probably be just fine.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

A shipping container might be cheaper but wouldnt be prewired. A mobile home would probably be just fine.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

If you're going to go the expense of setting up a freestanding
shop, consider head room.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

FWW did an article on it a couple of decades ago and I think it ended up in one of their books on small shops. It discussed workflow and storage pretty well but I don't remember what issue it was.


----------



## Dakkar (Feb 14, 2013)

Rick, I don't think you've spent much time around shipping containers or you wouldn't have made that suggestion.

I don't see much problem with a double wide. My only thought is that most mobiles I've seen have lower than 8' ceilings and for a shop it's best to have all the ceiling clearance you can get. Still, I suppose it's something you could manage around. Make sure and get all the electrical wiring right for shop tools and take measures for fire prevention. If you live in a storm/tornado-prone region you want to anchor it down really well.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

I lived in one for 17 years (28×56').

It would depend on what you want to build, for me the ceilings would be much too low - ours was 7'10".

If you do mostly scrollsaw work, no problem, but handling longer material as Dakkar mentions would be an issue.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I wouldn't sit it on the ground directly for several reasons. Plumbing,electrical and moisture thru the floor just to name a few.
As far as the concept, I see nothing wrong with it if you think it thru.
I owned one for several years.


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

I think if you found the right one you may be onto something. I have seen a lot of double wides with vaulted ceilings in the great room / kitchen. you could use the smaller rooms for finishing and storage. I would set it on concrete piers. I also agree with checking with the county, It may fall under some double resident bull crap till you could prove it was a shop.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

For the same money, you could build a pole barn. You'd have as much headroom as you want, and it old be modified to suit other purposes besides just being a shop.

When I get some acreage, I will start with a pole barn, and a portable sawmill. Maybe a homemade sawmill.

One other consideration is aesthetics. The trailer will already be weathered and time will do it's task. A pole barn with rough sawn siding (at any enclosed portions) will look picturesque with a couple decades worth of patina.

It can keep your tractor dry too.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Nothing wrong with a trailer for a wood shop. 
30 years ago we had a double wide with a wood shop in one end.
The other end had a waterbed.
We had wood stove in the center on one side and a walk in kitchen on the other.
The trailer had a great air conditioner… actually swamp cooler.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

That would be a lot more room than I have to work in now.
A plus is that it would be wired, insulated and ready for AC. Having a snack bar and a crapper in your shop would be outstanding!


----------



## moonie (Jun 18, 2010)

I say go for it they dont have to pay for a new shop its batter than building one out of pillet's like I did.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks for the ideas. 
No problems with covenants here, the neighbors all have 2 and 3 sheds each in their yards. Seems around these parts they'll buy a 10 X 12 shed and when it's full they just add another  My closest next door neighbor has a big barn in his yard and the guy on the next street has a huge shed that looks like a Quonset hut.

As to a pole barn, that's what I had up in 10aSEE. The company I dealt with there doesn't come this far south into GA and the prices here are a bit higher to get the same size put up down here.

The ceiling height is an issue. Might be something I'd have to learn to live with. We lived in a double-wide in 10aSEE and we had the vaulted ceilings, but I dont think the older models had 'em. None that I've seen so far anyway.

I do like the idea that it'd be pre-wired, plumbed, and insulated. I can buy 2 single-wides for under 4 grand, but I'd have to figure out a way to mate them together…
http://atlanta.craigslist.org/sat/rvs/3897782293.html

I saw this classroom/office unit that might be a good option (providing it dont cost more than the unit to get it moved here…
http://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/for/3900100193.html

And here's another option. But I think the transport would put this out of my budget range…
http://macon.craigslist.org/spo/3899323491.html

So we're still in the "Thinking and planning" stage. Just figured I'd throw this idea out there and get some brainstorming from others.
Thanks!


----------



## Philr (Jul 1, 2013)

I've seen several and would consider it but our HOA does not allow trailers…


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

already wired, plumbed and insulated. If you could find one with the vaulted ceilings all the better. I had a shop in an old cow barn and the low ceilings was a bit of a pain, but I managed. It just took a little extra planning for larger pieces.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

No HOA here, our "town" is LITERALLY a cross-roads. No Micky D's, no drug store, not even a bar (but I do know where to get some 'shine if you want it 

We have a Post Office, 2 gas stations (one is a convenience store and the other is a "for real service station" that's been there for 3 generations.)

This is a farming community and the closest thing you'd call a town (with banks, stores, and a police dept) is 12 - 13 miles away.


----------



## Willeh (Dec 30, 2011)

well, if you laid it out linear by the typical phases of the project. (You said garage on one end. Have the milling tools at one end, joinery stuff in the middle, and finishing at the other end (You could also do a dust curtain to close off your finishing end).. I think it could work. Just think: Assembly line!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

You could also consider a standard commercial metal building for a shop. I was quoted a very reasonable price for a 30×30. After the foundation and floor was poured it would go up in one week or less. Doors, windows, and insulation would all be included.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

That double wide classroom looks great. I worked out of a single that style during a turnaround at our plant. I wished every day that I could drag it home.

We used it for meetings, signing permits, tool storage…one room on each end and open in the middle..AC and heat.

Ceiling height would have to be considered but then again, I see a lot of guys working in their basements with low ceilings. I personally know a guy that works in the area under his house in Galveston, Tx. He is a big guy and sometimes wears a hard hat just because! However, he turns out all sorts of furniture.

Set up and delivery might cost ya a few extra dollars for a double wide unless that is included in the selling price.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

This really sounds like a great solution to a quick, easy and cheap shop. My main concern as others have mentioned would be the ceiling height and the electrical. I have a 7'9'' height in my shop and had a couple of problems over the years, but managed. The electrical may be a bigger problem, all depending on circuits and breakers etc. I'm sure you will consider these things before you make a decision. So good luck with it and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## bernwood (Aug 19, 2010)

I dug out my shop from under my barn here in NH and found ledge (no s*^'t). Ended with a 7'6" height. I've built a few pieces I couldn't assemble on the bench but I managed. I've seen a few benches that were adjustable in height and I might consider coming up with such a solution.

One consideration I have is the wiring. Just make sure it doesn't have aluminum wiring. Some of the older trailers had aluminum wiring and they are a fire hazard. This danger would be compounded with power tools.

Overall, I think it's a great idea and good luck with it if you choose that route.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Think of the weight on the floor. I worked for a MH manufacturer. I imagine today they are better built.
Do you live in an area that is subject to high winds and tornadoes? We had one go through a bit over a year ago here in SE TN and devastated one section of the county.


----------



## JamesT (Mar 1, 2013)

Not sure about a double wide as a shop, but I know that an old portable classroom makes an excellent shop. Plenty of power, self contained a/c and heat, good lighting and perhaps a restroom (or two). Saw a used one the other day that was a triple wide, about 30X60, 8 ft. high at the walls, 10 ft. in the center. If I were longer, I'd go for it.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Jim, that would be perfect! Now if it were only CLOSER to me


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

I know that I saw this in a book recently as justjoe mentioned. I thought for sure i knew which book it was and just flipped through it, but didn't find the article. If I come across it I'll let you know


----------



## yrob (May 26, 2008)

It has been done yes. I have a book about small shops and there is a article about a guy who did just that.

He had to reinforce the floor below where his heavy machines sit but other than that, his shop was neat and tidy. He would do the dimensioning of the sheet goods outside with a circ saw and then bring it in.

I will see if I find that article.


----------



## pcott (Jul 7, 2009)

My woodworking mentor works for a cabinetmaker whose shop is a converted mobile home. They do terrific work there, and the shop is much nicer than mine!


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Sounds like a good idea. The only thing that would be an issue is the height of the ceiling. They are usually around 7'. That can be a hinderance when handling plywood sheets. My shop has a 10" ceiling; even 8' would be too low.

Also don't forget, a double wide is two trailers that has to be broken down moved and reassembled. That costs money and the site has to be prepared before the trailers are placed. You can't just plop them down on the ground. I had one set up years ago. I had to excavate for a foundation wall with a footing. I ended up with it being about 3' above the ground.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Yeah, we lived in a double-wide for 8 years back in 10aSEE, so I know about the transporting and setting the 2 halves back up. I'm really hoping to NOT have it more than a foot or so above ground level. It'll make getting the motorcycle (and other things) in and out much easier.

And thanks Yves(and others)... I'd like to see that article if anyone finds it.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I would place it on the ground. Most double wides have footings around the perimeter then footings that cross every 10 feet or so. Then piers are placed on these to support the trailers so you do need interior support. If you wanted to have an overhead door you could pour a concrete porch in that area with a ramp that your mower could climb to get in. 
New thought. I inspected a home for some people that had a metal carport. These have round tops and will stand a tremendous wind load. You can get them tall enough for travel trailers. This place I inspected had metal to the ground. They had put ends in it with a garage door in one end. There was a man door on the side. The floor in this case was asphalt. I think you would need to pour a concrete footing to anchor the shed to then asphalt the inside area then build. I am betting you could do this for about the same and have a tall roof.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

So I dug through some books tonight and the best I could find on the topic (which was far less information than you'll find here) is a brief write up in Sandor Nagyszalanczy's setting up shop. he talks about a Californian WWer named Owen Edwards who has a mobile home for a shop. Not something bad to check out, but I wouldn't purchase the book for this alone (there is a lot of other good discussions in the book however)


----------



## BobThompson (Jan 8, 2013)

If you could find one with what they call a "great room" (living room/family room combined) they usually had cathedral ceilings in the main living area. That would take care of the ceiling height issue for your main work area.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Ditto on the aluminum wiring.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I have been following this thread since the beginning. I have a question for the masses…

What will the county tax assessor think and how would property taxes be affected by one of these improvements vs the others?


Multiple family dwellings (2 houses instead of one when a double wide is added to the property)
Enclosed carport
Pole barn
Detached workshop


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

*MT_Stringer* It would be treated as an out building as long as there was no sewer or water connected. They would actually have to be stubbed off so they could not be reconnected easily; at least in my part of the country.


----------

